# autoexec.bat file accedintly deleted in Dos



## twigredwood (Feb 16, 2003)

I have a dell with Win 98 SE

I ran a program I got off the Internet. It edit my autoexec.bat file so whenever I turned on my computer it booted to that program and I couldn't get out. So using my win 98 startup floppy disk. I booted to MS-Dos. I then used the command line: c:\edit autoexec.bat I then deleted the curent text. Not knowing what to put I saved and got out hoping my friend would know. No such luck. Now I'm stuck with a computer that won't use windows. Can anyone help me out??? 

Nick


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Win98 doesn't need the autoexec.bat or config sys files to load windows at all. Rename the autoexec.bat file to autoexec.old 

Boot to the command prompt again and at the C:> prompt enter ren autoexec.bat autoexec.old and reboot.

If this doesn't fix it there is another startup file casuing the problem


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Hi Nick

You can also try searching for files called autoexec.bak or autoexec.old. Then rename the newest one to autoexec.bat. Many times when prrograms update the autoexec file they leave an old copy somewhere. Are you just stuck at a C prompt? try typing WIN to see if that gets you into windows.


----------

